# Recommend me a lure that catches fish not fishermen



## ad905

Hi Guys,

I have been 'trolling' through previous posts on this topic but couldn't find a thread that answered my question exactly. I have always try to troll a couple of lures to my bait fishing destination and it has resulted in a few hook ups on route. I am fishing with a 3-6kg rod aiming for salmon, tailor, bonito possibly small kingies. One of the things I have found is that some cheaper lures don't swim straight and jump out the water if you go too fast meaning they can snag up the other line. I have one lure which is now my confidence lure which is some sort of rapala Xrap type lure, I cannot find it on their website any more but it swims at about 5 feet deep and floats back up when I stop, it has an exaggerated wobble action but swims in a straight line. The problem I now face is that this lure is getting so much more water time than any of my others it will always get more hookups than my other lures.

My question to the forum is, what is your confidence lure and why? I would love to try some more lures and a glowing appraisal from the forum boys will help me give the lure a fair chance with the time in the water.

Try your best to keep the number of suggested lures down, also try to mention lures that catch fish over those that catch fishermen


----------



## Zed

Chrome spoon; don't stop.


----------



## Fishane

Berkley frenzy 10cm deep diver in black/silver as a cheap trolling lure for salmon/pinkies/pike etc
Sebile Koolie Minnow 118LL in natural sardine or blood red blue for snapper etc in deeper water (8m+)
Rapala Taildancer TDD-7 in flash silver, flash blue or perch for snapper over shallower reefs (~6m)


----------



## BIGKEV

Sounds like they aren't tuned properly. Practice tuning your lures properly and they won't turn out to the side and bust out of the water.

Generally you get what you pay for, but some of the lesser known 'boutique' brand lures will still have each and every lure that they make hand tested in tank before being packaged.


----------



## ad905

Fishane said:


> Berkley frenzy 10cm deep diver in black/silver as a cheap trolling lure for salmon/pinkies/pike etc
> Sebile Koolie Minnow 118LL in natural sardine or blood red blue for snapper etc in deeper water (8m+)
> Rapala Taildancer TDD-7 in flash silver, flash blue or perch for snapper over shallower reefs (~6m)


Cheers for the reply, i like the look of both the Berkley and the Sebile models, but as I already eluded too this is about catching fish not anglers (so hard to ignore what you as an angler think of the lure design). So thanks for your input. I will be interested to see what other suggestions people put forward.


----------



## Fishane

ad905 said:


> Fishane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Berkley frenzy 10cm deep diver in black/silver as a cheap trolling lure for salmon/pinkies/pike etc
> Sebile Koolie Minnow 118LL in natural sardine or blood red blue for snapper etc in deeper water (8m+)
> Rapala Taildancer TDD-7 in flash silver, flash blue or perch for snapper over shallower reefs (~6m)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the reply, i like the look of both the Berkley and the Sebile models, but as I already eluded too this is about catching fish not anglers (so hard to ignore what you as an angler think of the lure design). So thanks for your input. I will be interested to see what other suggestions people put forward.
Click to expand...

I've used plenty of lures but these ones are the lures that catch consistenly (they just happen to look good too).


----------



## SPOONY

My favourites for trolling are Classic Bluewater F18's.

They can regularly be found for $10 each and have a great finish and action. Have caught plenty on them


----------



## MiSCrEANT

The Rapala Original series. Very cheap from the states. Read my reports.


----------



## paulo

Predatek Spoonbill


----------



## ad905

nezevic said:


> I've found the fisherman catches the fish and the lure doesn't mean a whole lot. Put any lure in a skilled hand and it doesn't matter.


The point is, the lure wont actually be worked by hand here. That and, even the skilled hands have lures they prefer and have a higher degree of confidence in.


----------



## paulb

White sluggo, approx 3.5". 1/0 nitro jig head, paddle as fast as you like. Go up a size for kings


----------



## anselmo

Soft plastics - any size, natural colours
Clouser or wooly bugger for the fly fisherman


----------



## BIGKEV

ad905 said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've found the fisherman catches the fish and the lure doesn't mean a whole lot. Put any lure in a skilled hand and it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, the lure wont actually be worked by hand here. That and, even the skilled hands have lures they prefer and have a higher degree of confidence in.
Click to expand...

The point is if you troll a lure through an area that has no fish you still won't catch them.

The skilled anglers find the fish whether they be working lures by hand or trolling them.


----------



## ad905

CAV said:


> Koolie Minnow FTW
> 
> 
> 
> This one is one its third set of hooks and has caught lots of different species from pelagics like spottys and spanish to demersel species like snapper, jack and cod


Nice battle scars on that one CAV. I do like the look of that lure, its nice to see a few toothy critters do too.


----------



## ad905

Found out my current go to lure is the Rapala Husky Jerk in colour GMN


----------



## SharkNett

Mann's stretch 12+ & 20+ have been pretty successful for me on salmon & tailor plus the occasional king around Sydney. Red head/blue body is my favorite colour but that may be because I ran it more often before I lost the last one. They get down without imposing too much drag on the yak & are generally pretty cheap (can find them for around $5 each at the moment).


----------



## ad905

It is interesting because back in the UK the most popular lures were all surface runners, either running 2-3 feet deep or on the surface all together. Here however the lures are targeted to be much deeper running. Obviously in the UK I was targeting Sea Bass, where as the species here are a different (excuse the pun) 'kettle of fish.' Just an observation. I hope in summer my surface lures and shallow running lures might take more effect.


----------



## ad905

A bunch of my UK Bass lures, a lot of shallow runners and surface lures. The only one I have caught on here as previously mentioned is the Rapala Husky white lure, which is the deepest diving of the lures pictured. Whats the thoughts on the other lures shown? Will there be times in summer when these come into their own ?


----------



## poppaslug

Very intresting article, thank you for sharing this with us,,


----------



## sharkfishy

The consistent lure to me is lively lures micro mullet in pink colour its about eleven dollars they only sell only on line and they are a Australian company good luck it is frustrating at first keep at it.


----------



## 3rdGen

Rapala husky jerk 7-9cm will suspend, xrap deep divers from 10-15cm will do the same but deeper. Cast it behind you and jerk hard, start paddling and it will stay at the depth for salmon and bonnies until you reel it in. Also as stated Berkeley frenzy has worked on shut down fish from shore for me. Find some good suspending lures and use the above method you should be on in no time. The beauty of suspending lures is you can stop and they'll "swim" in any current around you, I've got many hook ups on the stop of a retrieve or just as it starts again


----------



## Guest

If you are after cheap lures then look at the Storm Smash Shad

Great lure and nice balance and finish.
Can be had for less than $5 from the US
I got a heap delivered for about $6 per lure

Outfished my Daiwa double clutch

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=66543
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=66656


----------



## mangajack

Wonder Wobbler for 75 yrs it has been braining tailor and salmon and flathead.


----------



## 3rdGen

mangajack said:


> Wonder Wobbler for 75 yrs it has been braining tailor and salmon and flathead.


I keep looking at them thinking "what a load of crap, these will never catch anything"... Might test them out


----------

